# Norwegian:motatt til "sunn mat"



## jm88

Hei,

Nå skriver jeg en oppgave som trenger et ord som er motsatt til "sunn mat". Kanskje du vet det?


----------



## myšlenka

Hei,
det kan være så enkelt som "usunn mat"


----------



## jm88

Takk, Myslenka.


----------



## JohanIII

Finns det ett norskt ord för "skräpmat" (junk food)?


----------



## henbjo

"Søppelmat" går det an å si på norsk


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Både junk food/skräpmat/søppelmat går, men vi skal vel være litt forsiktig med å bruke søppelmat etc. som synonym til "usunn mat". Julemiddagen for en måned siden var neppe blant de sunneste, men 'junk food' var det ikke...

Det er forøvrig interessant at man på engelsk (amerikansk) har funnet opp et nytt ord 'healthful' for å beskrive 'sunn mat' (til tross for at de allerede hadde 'wholesome'), og for å skille det fra 'healthy' (som jo betyr 'frisk'/'ikke syk'). Det skal bli interessant å se om det skjer noe lignende på norsk, eller om 'sunn' allerede har tatt den rollen, og ikke lenger vil bli brukt om ens allmenne helsetilstand.


----------



## Grefsen

jm88 said:


> Hei,
> 
> Nå skriver jeg en oppgave som trenger et ord som er motsatt til "sunn mat". Kanskje du vet det?


Would the translation of "sunn mat" be "healthy food" or "health food?"  I was also wondering if *"sunn mat"* should be a compound word in Norwegian.



henbjo said:


> "Søppelmat" går det an å si på norsk


So would the literal translation of *"søppelmat"* be "garbage food?"


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Hi, Grefsen


Grefsen said:


> Would the translation of "sunn mat" be "healthy food" or "health food?"  I was also wondering if *"sunn mat"* should be a compound word in Norwegian.


In my previous post, I addressed part of this. A trend in (American) English is to avoid referring to food as 'healthy', since it technically refers to the food being alive and well, and people jest and joke about 'healthy fruit' being offer at the counter. Therefore, a new word "healthful" is creeping in, and despite the fact 'wholesome' actually means the same, "healthful" is seeing more use.

However, in Norwegian, *sunn mat* must be two words, and it means 'wholesome food'



> So would the literal translation of *"søppelmat"* be "garbage food?"


Garbage = søppel = junk, so 'junk food' works


----------



## henbjo

Grefsen said:


> Would the translation of "sunn mat" be "healthy food" or "health food?" I was also wondering if *"sunn mat"* should be a compound word in Norwegian.



Når vi snakker om det du kaller for "health food" sier vi *helsekost* på norsk, altså mat/kost som påstås å være spesielt sunn og/eller helsebringende. Det finnes egne butikker som spesialiserer seg innenfor helsekost, men mange av disse selger mer kosttilskudd enn fullverdige matvarer.


----------



## Grefsen

NorwegianNYC said:


> Hi, Grefsen


Hei på deg! 



NorwegianNYC said:


> In my previous post, I addressed part of this. A trend in (American) English is to avoid referring to food as 'healthy', since it technically refers to the food being alive and well, and people jest and joke about 'healthy fruit' being offer at the counter. Therefore, a new word "healthful" is creeping in, and despite the fact 'wholesome' actually means the same, "healthful" is seeing more use.


Takk for god forklaring på engelsk.


----------

